# Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?



## Annett (13. Feb. 2008)

N'abend.

Heute abend kam durch einen anderen Beitrag (hier) im Chat die Diskussion auf, von wo aus nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe gerechnet wird.

Bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass man ab Teichoberfläche, bis Auslauf zählt....
Nun steht hier des öfteren "Vom Pumpenstandort bis Schlauchauslauf".

 Hab ich das die ganzen Jahre falsch verstanden?

Vielleicht hat jemand auch gleich noch zu seiner Meinung, ne halbwegs nachvollziehbare Begründung?


----------



## karsten. (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*



> ....
> Die Fördermenge einer Pumpe hängt hauptsächlich von der Förderhöhe ab. Der Begriff "Förderhöhe" bezeichnet den Höhenunterschied zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Wasserentnahme. Saugt beispielsweise eine Pumpe Wasser aus 5 Metern Tiefe an und leitet es 15 Meter in die Höhe, beträgt die Förderhöhe 20 Meter. Nebenstehende Tabelle vermittelt die Leistungsfähigkeit des Hauswasserwerks HWW 4500 INOX bei verschiedenen Förderhöhen. Bei einer Förderhöhe von 20 Metern ist beispielsweise bei dieser Pumpe mit einer Förderleistung von 58 Litern pro Minute bzw. 3,48 Kubikmetern pro Stunde zu rechnen.



http://www.tip-pumpen.de/detail_hww4500inox.php




> Ein anderer wichtiger Parameter ist die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe, diese wird immer von der Wasseroberfläche gemessen, auch wenn die Pumpe tiefer liegt.
> Bedenken Sie, dass die Förderleistung abhängig von der Förderhöhe ist und von den Leitungsquerschnitten und Längen auch noch vermindert wird. Bei den meisten Pumpen wird über den Verschleiß des Propellers auch die Förderleistung zurückgehen. Also lieber etwas größer dimensionieren und mit einem Ventil nach unten regeln.




http://www.teichbau-profi.de/168/teichpumpe.html

Begrifflichkeiten zum Verständnis der Leistungsangaben

Die Ansaughöhe (Saugförderhöhe) gibt den max. überbrückbaren Höhenunterschied zwischen Wasseroberfläche und dem Schaufelrad der Pumpe an.
Währenddessen gibt die Gesamtförderhöhe die max. mögliche Förderhöhe von der Wasseroberfläche bis zum höchsten Punkt der Druckleitung an und ergibt sich aus der Druck- und der Saugförderhöhe.
Die Kapazität gibt an, welche Wassermenge maximal, d.h. wenn die Pumpe auf Wasserhöhe positioniert ist, gefördert werden kann. 
Fördermenge und Gesamtförderhöhe hängen unmittelbar zusammen und sind die wichtigsten Kriterien bei der Auswahl der passenden Wasserpumpe.

Einflussfaktoren auf die Pumpleistung

Mit steigender Förderhöhe reduziert sich die Fördermenge, da die Wasserpumpe den Druck der Wassersäule zusätzlich aufbringen muss. Darüber hinaus reduzieren Schlauchlänge, Rohrbögen und Leitungskrümmungen, Ventile usw. die Leistung der Wasserpumpe.


Bei Tauchpumpen spielt der Querschnitt und die Innenfläche der Verrohrung natürlich auch eine Rolle aber bis zur Wasseroberfläche kämpft die Pumpe gegen "Reibung" und Staudruck danach gegen die Schwerkraft  
DAS ist dann mit Förderhöhe gemeint

mfG


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Erst einmal vielen Dank Karsten  

Aber :  Das ist doch ein Widerpruch oder ?

*
Saugt beispielsweise eine Pumpe Wasser aus 5 Metern Tiefe an und leitet es 15 Meter in die Höhe, beträgt die Förderhöhe 20 Meter.
*

Und im nächsten Abschnitt steht dann das hier :

*
diese wird immer von der Wasseroberfläche gemessen, auch wenn die Pumpe tiefer liegt.
*

Ja was denn nun ????:beeten :beeten :beeten 

Gruss
Uwe


Edit: Habs nochmal in Ruhe gelesen, da steht ja *Saugpumpe*, ich denke ich habs verstanden


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

hallo 
war das jetzt eine frage, oder eine feststellung? 
wenns ne frage war dann:


> diese wird immer von der Wasseroberfläche gemessen, auch wenn die Pumpe tiefer liegt.


die ist richtig
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Servus Annett & Teichtechniker

Hier wird ein guter Tipp formuliert.

Hier die Aquamax-Pumpenkennlinie.

Die Förderhöhe wird immer über Wasserspiegel vom Teich bis zum Austrittspunkt z.B. Bachlauf (Schlauchende) gemessen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Also ich glaube jetzt ist es Eindeutig   


Uwe


----------



## KlausG (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich erkläre mir das Thema so :

Wenn eine Pumpe unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt und durch einen Schlauch das Wasser irgendwo hin fördern will, dann setzt ihre Leistung an der Stelle an, an der sich das Wasser nicht mehr "freiwillig" bewegt, an der also zusätzliche Kraft benötigt wird.

Und weil das Wasser eben völlig freiwillig in den Schlauch läuft, und zwar genau bis zur Wasseroberfläche, braucht es bis dahin keine fremde Kraft. Erst ab hier muss die Pumpe ihre Leistung zum Fördern des Wassers zur Verfügung stellen - Ergo: Förderhöhe erst ab Wasseroberfläche.

Könnte man sicherlich auch wissenschaftlicher formulieren ( Prinzip der verbundenen Röhren und so, vielleicht? ...), muss man aber nicht.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## lollo (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*



			
				KlausG schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil das Wasser eben völlig freiwillig in den Schlauch läuft, und zwar genau bis zur Wasseroberfläche, braucht es bis dahin keine fremde Kraft.



Und was ist mit dem Druck des Wassers, dass  jetzt vom Flügelrad bis zur Teichoberfläche ansteht, stellt es keinen Widerstand da?  :crazy


----------



## karsten. (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Hallo Lothar

die Frage war doch 





> Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?



hast Du Dir die Links der Hersteller und Händler mal durchgelesen  ?

isebenso !  



  


mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Annett (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Hallo zusammen.

Der Einwand, dass die Pumpe dann das Wasser bis zur Wasseroberfläche eigentlich ohne Energieverbrauch befördern müßte, kam bei der Diskussion im Chat auch... genau das hat mich stutzig gemacht.

Wenn allerdings die Hersteller eindeutig (hoffentlich!) definieren, was sie unter Förderhöhe verstehen, dann ist das m.M.n. die Höhe, welche wir für Pumpenempfehlungen/-vorschläge wissen müssen.

Genau darum ging es zumindest mir. 

(Also hab ich die letzten Jahre doch nicht alles falsch verstanden!  )


----------



## hergen (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Und Ich habe wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## ghubinger (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Hallöchen an alle.

Ich wollte mich da mal anschliessen, da ich ein ähnliches Problem bzw. Frage habe. 

Zusammenfassend heist also : Wenn ich eine Linn Pumpe L05 mit einer angegebenen Förderhöhe von 2,40 m in einer Tiefe von 8 Metern montiere fördert Sie ab Wasseroberfläche 2,40 Meter. Stimmt das oder nicht.

Danke schon mal für die Informationen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Cool, es geht wieder los 

Aber ja, es ist so.


Ach, hat dein Teich einen Namen ? Bodensee vielleicht


----------



## ghubinger (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

IS ein privater Schwimmteich mit ca 1800 m²


----------



## geha (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Hai 

als ich Gestern in einem namhaften Baumarkt unterwegs war um mir eine
Algenhexe zukaufen, stand der Verkaufer gerade mit einem Paar zusammen und erklärte denen dass eine Pumpe nix auf dem Grund eines Gartenteiches zusuchen hat (da sonst nur das kalte Wasser nach oben gepumpt wird und die Ökologie dadurch durcheinander kommt) sondern dass die Pumpe nur 20 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche montiert werden muss  

Ich hielt mich ja dezent zurück aber das ist Blödsinn oder ?

Gruß Geha


----------



## newman71 (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Aber das schöne ist doch, dass die Wassertemperatur (fast) keinen Einfluss darauf hat, ob die Pumpe mehr oder weniger leisten muss !!


----------



## newman71 (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

@ghubinger:"Zusammenfassend heist also : Wenn ich eine Linn Pumpe L05 mit einer angegebenen Förderhöhe von 2,40 m in einer Tiefe von 8 Metern montiere fördert Sie ab Wasseroberfläche 2,40 Meter. Stimmt das oder nicht."

Prinzipiell ist es so:
Die gesamte Förderhöhe einer Pumpe ergibt sich aus der Summe:
1. der sog. geodätschen Förderhöhe (Höhenunterschied Wasseroberfläche bis Austritt oben) 
2. der Gesamtverlusthöhe (Eintritts- / Austrittsverlust + Rohrverlust in der Saug-/Druckleitung + Krümmer etc.)
3. dem noch verbleibenden "Nutzdruck" am Auslass.

Also wird das Wasser an deinem Schlauchende wohl nur leicht tröpfeln!

Uwe


----------



## Olli.D (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Und jetzt stelle man sich noch folgendes vor:
Die Pumpe steht 2m unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche, pumpt nun 5m nach oben auf das Dach, wo das Wasser dorch Solarabsorber erwärmt wird. Von da aus geht es 2,5m nach unten zum Bachlauf.
Macht summa-summarum 0,5m die die Pumpe schaffen muß, wenn sie es denn überhaupt schafft die Solarabsorber, die ja 3m höher sind als die Teichoberfläche, zu befüllen.
Wenn die Pumpe die Absorber befüllt, quält sie sich ein wenig, bis alles gefüllt ist.
Na klar, dann gibt es noch eine Menge Verluste durch Reibung.
Also wähle ich grooooße Leitungen um das möglichst klein zu halten. :smoki 

Und wenn jetzt einer fragt, warum es die Fische denn warm haben sollen??!  

Beste Grüße aus dem erwärmten (klitzkleinen) Schwimmteich,
Olli


----------



## juergen-b (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

hy olli,

ich glaube dein beispiel passt nicht ganz, wurde schon ab und an kontovers diskutiert ......... wenn die pumpe 3m (0,3bar) hochpumpt und dann im gleichen geschlossenen strang 2,5m (-0,025bar) fällt sollte sich die benötigte kraft fast aufheben (der fallende strang ergiebt unterdruck der saugt).

wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt - gerechnet wird ab wasseroberkante 

aber

wenn unterwasser mit zu gering dimensionierter leitung und 5 winkeln gearbeitet wird, kommen die leitungsverluste dieser strecke sehr wohl dazu.


----------



## Olli.D (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Hi Jürgen,
ja genau, sag ich doch. Am Ende bleiben nur 0,5 m Differenz.
Außer in dem Moment, wenn der Absorber gefüllt wird.
Man muß das Wasser daraus ja im Winter ablassen.
Befülle ich im Frühjahr neu, muß die Pumpe arbeiten und 3 m hochpumpen.
Ist es dann gefüllt und auch die Leitung nach unten wieder befüllt, geht es dann einfacher.
Na ja, bis auf den zusätzlichen Widerstand durch Leitungen und Bögen, wie du schon sagst.

Gruß, Olli


----------



## juergen-b (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

hy olli,



> ja genau, sag ich doch. Am Ende bleiben nur 0,5 m Differenz.



hy olli,

sorry ....... du hast in "m" gerechnet und ich in "bar", bei meinen bar würde dann noch eine null fehlen, also 0,005bar ...... war zu schnell und unachtsam


----------



## Drexta (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

ich hab auch noch einfrage zum thema:
also wenn man die pumope unterwasser hat aber an dem rohr wo die pumpe saugt winkel usw. verbaut aber alles unterwasser, beeinträchtigt das die saugleistung oder spielt das keine roller?

Wie wir wissen führen winkel und kleine querschnitte der rohre ja auch zum verlust der pumpenleistung. aber ist das unterwasser auch so?


----------



## Olli.D (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

Jepp,
egal wo Fließwiderstände eingebaut sind, wird es die Pumpe belasten.
Um so mehr, je mehr Wasser durch das Rohr geht.
Gruß, Olli


----------



## juergen-b (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ab wo zählt nun die Förderhöhe einer Pumpe?*

hy,

und auf der saugseite ist die pumpe doppelt empfindlich


----------

